# Παπαγάλοι > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Περί πατήθρων

## skrekas

Περί πατήθρων




Επειδή οι απόψεις διίστανται σχετικά με το ποιες είναι οι καταλληλότερες πατήθρες για τους μικρούς μας φίλους σας παραθέτω αυτό το ερώτημα....ποιες είναι οι καλύτερες και ποιες είναι απαγορευτικές και γιατι...?  Επειδή στο εμπόριο κυκλοφορούν πάρα πολλά είδη και επειδή ο καθένας προτείνει αυτές που χρησιμοποιεί έχω μπερδευτεί λίγο. Ισως για πολλούς δεν φαίνεται σημαντικό και δεν λαμβάνεται καθόλου υπόψιν αυτή η παράμετρος, ωστόσο θα ήθελα να ακούσω απόψεις......αφού σ αυτές κάθονται τα πουλιά μας σε όλη τους τη ζωή...


Οι περισσότεροι απορίπτουν τις ξύλινες γιατί χρειάζονται περισσότερη επιμέλεια στην υγιεινή τους και έχει επικρατήσει ότι πιάνουν ψείρες. Ωστόσο κατα τη γνώμη μου είναι το καλύτερο υλικό για τα πουλια γιατί έρχονται πιο κοντά στη φύση τους.
Επίσης οι πλαστικές που υπάρχουν άλλες είναι με ίδια διάμετρο ενώ άλλες με τη μορφη κλαδιού. Είναι αλήθεια ότι οι δεύτερες γυμνάζουν τα πόδια των πουλιών?
Τέλος είναι καλό να τοποθετούμε πραγματικά κλαδιά, τα οποία μπορούν κιόλας να τα μασουλάνε ή μπορεί να τους προκαλέσει κάποια ασθένεια.....


Αυτά από μένα....περιμένω απαντήσεις...!

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> Περί πατήθρων
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Επειδή οι απόψεις διίστανται σχετικά με το ποιες είναι οι καταλληλότερες πατήθρες για τους μικρούς μας φίλους σας παραθέτω αυτό το ερώτημα....ποιες είναι οι καλύτερες και ποιες είναι απαγορευτικές και γιατι...?  Επειδή στο εμπόριο κυκλοφορούν πάρα πολλά είδη και επειδή ο καθένας προτείνει αυτές που χρησιμοποιεί έχω μπερδευτεί λίγο. Ισως για πολλούς δεν φαίνεται σημαντικό και δεν λαμβάνεται καθόλου υπόψιν αυτή η παράμετρος, ωστόσο θα ήθελα να ακούσω απόψεις......αφού σ αυτές κάθονται τα πουλιά μας σε όλη τους τη ζωή...
> 
> 
> Οι περισσότεροι απορίπτουν τις ξύλινες γιατί χρειάζονται περισσότερη επιμέλεια στην υγιεινή τους και έχει επικρατήσει ότι πιάνουν ψείρες. Ωστόσο κατα τη γνώμη μου είναι το καλύτερο υλικό για τα πουλια γιατί έρχονται πιο κοντά στη φύση τους.
> ...



Σε παραδέχομαι, αυτές οι απορίες κάνουν την διαφορά,
η γνώμη μου είναι τα κλαδάκια για τον λόγο που ανέφερες.

----------


## Athina

*Σίγουρα οι ξύλινες,ακόμα καλύτερα οι φυσικές ξύλινες πατήθρες είναι καλύτερες γιατί γυμνάζουν τα πόδια των πουλιών μας.
Εγώ στα παπαγαλάκια μου έχω ξύλινες και υφασμάτινες!!!
*

----------


## ninos

Ξυλινες κ ακομα καλυτερα καποιο φυσικο κλαδι.
1 φορα την εβδομαδα περασμα με ξυδι κ δεν θα εχεις κανενα προβλημα με ψειρες

----------


## lagreco69

Καταρχην να πω οτι ειναι υπεροχο το θεμα που ανοιξες!! φιλε Σκρεκας. επι του θεματος τωρα εχω να πω οτι για εμενα καλυτερες ειναι οι ξυλινες!! αλλα πιστευω οτι διαφοροποιειται η χρηση της πατηθρας για το καθε ειδος πτηνου διαφορετικα. στα lovebirds και στο cockatiel που εγω εχω, δεν μπορω να βαλω ξυλινες! η κλαδακια γιατι απο πατηθρα θα γινει στα σιγουρα μελοντικη οδοντογλυφιδα!! δυστυχως. την πρωτη χρονια που ειχα αγορασει το πρωτο μου ζευγαρι lovebirds, το κλουβι ειχε μεσα ξυλινες πατηθρες αλλα δεν κρατησαν ουτε 3 μηνες.  :sad:

----------


## Athina

> στα lovebirds και στο cockatiel που εγω εχω, δεν μπορω να βαλω ξυλινες! η κλαδακια γιατι απο πατηθρα θα γινει στα σιγουρα μελοντικη οδοντογλυφιδα!! δυστυχως. την πρωτη χρονια που ειχα αγορασει το πρωτο μου ζευγαρι lovebirds, το κλουβι ειχε μεσα ξυλινες πατηθρες αλλα δεν κρατησαν ουτε 3 μηνες.


*
Αν την έχεις πλύνει καλά με ξύδι,νερό κλπ τι πειράζει να την δαγκώνουν???
Και εμένα το κάνουν,όταν υπάρχουν φλουδάκια στην πατήθρα...*

----------


## lagreco69

> *
> Αν την έχεις πλύνει καλά με ξύδι,νερό κλπ τι πειράζει να την δαγκώνουν???
> Και εμένα το κάνουν,όταν υπάρχουν φλουδάκια στην πατήθρα...*


Οχι δεν ειχαν φλουδακια Αθηνα ηταν οι πατηθρες οι λειες οι ξυλινες που δινουν μαζι με το κλουβι! 
και το χειροτερο ειναι οτι τα πουλια τοτε τρομαζαν!! με την φορα που εσπαγε η πατηθρα και βρισκοντουσαν στο κενο.

----------


## Athina

*Έσπαγε??Σε τέτοιο σημείο την έτρωγαν?
Δεν μου έχει τύχει ποτέ...δεν μιλάμε για πουλιά για "ταλιμπάν" μιλάμε τότε!*  ::

----------


## lagreco69

> *Έσπαγε??Σε τέτοιο σημείο την έτρωγαν?
> Δεν μου έχει τύχει ποτέ...δεν μιλάμε για πουλιά για "ταλιμπάν" μιλάμε τότε!*



Ναι! ροκανιζαν.. ροκανιζαν.. και ξαφνικα στον πατο η πατηθρα!! και τις δυο που μου ειχαν δωσει τοτε ειχαν την ιδια τυχη. και τα μικρα μου ειχαν παρει μια τρομαρα δεν θελω ουτε να το θυμαμαι. τωρα για τα ficher's και το cockatiel δεν ξερω εαν ισχυει το ιδιο, δηλαδη να ροκανιζουν και αυτα!! γιατι ειναι και αναλογως το πτηνο. αλλα δεν θελω να το ρισκαρω!!

----------


## Antigoni87

Τέτοιο ροκάνισμα κι εγώ πρώτη φορά το ακούω!!  :: 
Από μεγάλους παπαγάλους το καταλαβαίνω, αλλά από λάβμπερντς...! Πωπω! 
Εγώ έχω σαν αυτές που έβαλε η Αθηνά, τις σχοινένιες χρωματιστές, αλλά και ξύλινες βιδωτές που είναι από φυσικό κλαδί. Νομίζω και οι δυο περιπτώσεις έχουν καλή διάμετρο και σωστό υλικό για τα ποδαράκια τους, οπότε δεν έχω δοκιμάσει ποτέ πλαστικές.

----------


## vicky_ath

Αφού μιλάμε για παπαγάλους εγώ προτείνω χωρίς δεύτερη σκέψη ξύλινες πατήθρες, όσο πιο φυσικές γίνεται! Είναι ιδανικές ώστε να φθείρονται τα νύχια, να απασχολείται και να φθείρεται επίσης το ράμφος, η ανομοιογένεια στα μεγέθη γυμνάζει τα πόδια και είναι και το πιο φυσικό παιχνίδι για τα πουλάκια μας!
Οι λείες αυτές που χρησιμοποιείς Δημήτρη ουσιαστικά δεν εξυπηρετούν αυτούς τους σκοπούς... εγώ στο δικό μου κλουβί έχω δύο τέτοιες(με διαφορετική άκρη όμως) στο πιο χαμηλό σημείο, που τα πουλιά δεν κάθονται πολύ, απλά για να έχουν πρόσβαση σε όλα τα μέρη του κλουβιού!
Όλες οι άλλες είναι από φυσικό ξύλο, είτε αγοραστές, είτε χειροποίητες που μου χάρισε ο Άγγελος από το Βόλο, οι οποίες φυσικά ανά διαστήματα ανανεώνονται, γιατί τα πουλιά τις ξεφλουδίζουν... επίσης έχω και μία σχοινένια για να ακουμπάνε στα μαλακά όταν θέλουν να ξεκουραστούν!
Ποτές στα 2,5 χρόνια που έχω κοκατίλ δε χρειάστηκε να τους κόψω τα νύχια...

Στο καρδερινοκάναρο μου είχα πλαστικές, γιατί δεν είχα βρει αρκετά λεπτές για τα ποδαράκια του, αλλά πριν λίγο καιρό τις αντικατέστησα με ξύλινες που έκαναν για το μέγεθός του και νομίζω πως του άρεσαν ιδιαίτερα, αφού συνέχεια χτυπάει το ραμφάκι του!!  :Happy:

----------


## lagreco69

Αυτες τις ξυλινες ενοειται? τωρα που θα παραγγειλω το κλουβι για το cockatiel μου θα παραγγειλω και μερικες τετοιες και ελπιζω να μην της φανε και αυτες!! να της αλλαζω καθε φορα δεν ειναι θεμα, το προβλημα ειναι οτι τρομαζουν οταν σπανε. θα παραγγειλω και αυτην την υφασματινη που προτείνει η Αθηνα να την δοκιμασουν και αυτην.

----------


## Antigoni87

τέτοιες εννοώ, αλλά εμένα έχουν και διχάλα στην άκρη!! δηλαδή σχηματίζουν ένα "Y".
πρόσεξε να μην είναι γυαλιστερές-βερνικωμένες, αλλά φυσικό ξύλο!

και οι υφασμάτινες είναι πολύ καλή επιλογή, έχουν σύρμα μέσα και προσαρμόζονται σε κάθε κλουβί, φτιάχνοντας ότι σχήμα θέλεις. πχ "u","s" εκτός από ευθεία, και ότι άλλο σε βολέψει!

----------


## lagreco69

> τέτοιες εννοώ, αλλά εμένα έχουν και διχάλα στην άκρη!! δηλαδή σχηματίζουν ένα "Y".
> πρόσεξε να μην είναι γυαλιστερές-βερνικωμένες, αλλά φυσικό ξύλο!
> 
> και οι υφασμάτινες είναι πολύ καλή επιλογή, έχουν σύρμα μέσα και προσαρμόζονται σε κάθε κλουβί, φτιάχνοντας ότι σχήμα θέλεις. πχ "u","s" εκτός από ευθεία, και ότι άλλο σε βολέψει!



Σε ευχαριστω!! Αντιγονη θα παρω και απο τα δυο ειδη και αυτη που μου προτεινεις εσυ αλλα και αυτη που προτεινει η Αθηνα και θα δω και πως θα αντιδρασουν τα μικρα μου μαζι τους!! και ελπιζω να αρκεστουν στο σουπιοκοκκαλο τους για αυτην την φορα.  :Happy:

----------


## Efthimis98

*Αυτο ειναι ενα απο τα καλυτερα θεμα που εχουν ανοιξει γιατι πιστευω οτι εδω θα λυθουν πολλες αποριες!
Εγω στον Πιπη (καναρινι) χρησιμοποιω πλαστικες!Οταν πηρα το κλουβι του μεσα ειχε πλαστικες πατηθρες που ηταν ισιες,δηλαδι χωρις κανενα εξωγκωμα!
Βεβαια εγω τις αντικατεστησα με αλλες πλαστικες που ειναι σαν κλαδακια και ξεκιναν απο χοντρες και καταληγουν πιο λεπτες!
Το εκανα αυτο με το σκεπτικο οτι τα ποδια του πουλιου θα μπορουν να ανοιγοκλεινουν και οχι ειναι συνεχεια σε ενα σημειο!



*

----------


## Kyriakos

Να σας πω και εγώ τις εμπειρίες μου από τα Lovebirds: ο μικρός ζούζουνας Κυριάκος (υβρίδιο pachface & fischer) έφαγε αμέσως την πατήθρα του (τις λεπτές ξύλινες) σε βαθμό που έσπασε και έφαγε και αυτός μία μεγαλοπρεπή τούμπα τρομάζοντας όχι μόνο τον εαυτό του αλλά και τα άλλα δύο πουλάκια!

Κυρίως τους έχω τις ξύλινες που κάνουν Υ όπως λέει και η Αντιγόνη που είναι και πιό χοντρές αρα και πιό ανθεκτικές.

Είχα βρει και ένα πολύ ωραίο κλαδάκι σε ένα pet shop (δεν θυμάμαι το είδους ξύλο ήταν) που ήταν σαν κατσαρό, έκανε δηλαδή καμπύλες σαν κύμα. Αυτό δυστυχώς η Τικούλα (peachface) το μάδησε στο πι και φι και μάλιστα το μισό βρέθηκε στο διπλανό κλουβί του Κυριάκου (δεν κατάλαβα πώς!!  του το έδωσε να φάει και αυτός???). Δεν τα ξαναπήρα γιατι ήταν και πανάκριβο!

----------


## COMASCO

εγω προσωπικα μεχρι να μπω στο φορουμ χρησιμοποιουσα πλαστικες στα budgie και ενα καναρινι που ειχα...εδω και λιγο καιρο εχω βαλει ξυλινες(κλαδια απο αχλαδια αραντιστη του 2ου σπιτιου μου)...εχουν αρχισει να την ''τρωνε''αλλα δεν με απασχολει αυτο...παω και κοβω και αλλα στην τελικη..παντως απο προσωπικη αποψη πιστευω οτι οι ξυλινες ειναι πολυ καλυτερες απο τις πλαστικες!!!

----------


## Antigoni87

> Είχα βρει και ένα πολύ ωραίο κλαδάκι σε ένα pet shop (δεν θυμάμαι το είδους ξύλο ήταν) που ήταν σαν κατσαρό, έκανε δηλαδή καμπύλες σαν κύμα. Αυτό δυστυχώς η Τικούλα (peachface) το μάδησε στο πι και φι και μάλιστα το μισό βρέθηκε στο διπλανό κλουβί του Κυριάκου (δεν κατάλαβα πώς!!  του το έδωσε να φάει και αυτός???). Δεν τα ξαναπήρα γιατι ήταν και πανάκριβο!


Αυτές τις κυματιστές τις ζαχαρώνω εδώ και καιρό, αλλά είναι πανάκριβες! 10 ευρώ είναι πολλά... Με τόσα χρήματα μπορείς να αγοράσεις υλικά και να φτιάξεις τέλεια παιχνίδια... Αλλά οι συγκεκριμένες πατήθρες μου αρέσουν πολυ! Μόνο επειδή δεν είναι κυλινδρικές, δεν ξερω αν θα βολεύει το πόδι του πουλιού να την "αγκαλιάζει". Μπορεί για εμάς να είναι χαριτωμένες, αλλά άβολες για τα φιλαράκια μας!

----------


## pao13

> Οχι δεν ειχαν φλουδακια Αθηνα ηταν οι πατηθρες οι λειες οι ξυλινες που δινουν μαζι με το κλουβι! 
> και το χειροτερο ειναι οτι τα πουλια τοτε τρομαζαν!! με την φορα που εσπαγε η πατηθρα και βρισκοντουσαν στο κενο.


Καλησπέρα
Οι καλήτερες από όλες.

----------


## cockatiel

εγω εχω απο τις ξιλινες φισικου ξυλου ( ερυθρελατης )

----------


## Kyriakos

> αυτές τις κυματιστές τις ζαχαρώνω εδώ και καιρό, αλλά είναι πανάκριβες! 10 ευρώ είναι πολλά... με τόσα χρήματα μπορείς να αγοράσεις υλικά και να φτιάξεις τέλεια παιχνίδια... αλλά οι συγκεκριμένες πατήθρες μου αρέσουν πολυ! μόνο επειδή δεν είναι κυλινδρικές, δεν ξερω αν θα βολεύει το πόδι του πουλιού να την "αγκαλιάζει". μπορεί για εμάς να είναι χαριτωμένες, αλλά άβολες για τα φιλαράκια μας!


νομίζω έχεις δίκιο! γι' αυτό και προτίμησε να τη φάει αντί να κάθεται!!!:-p

----------


## vag21

καμβιλια ραβδωτη σε οτι μεγεθος θελετε.παμφθηνη σε γνωστο υπερκαταστημα του ειδους.

----------


## mariakappa

και εγω πιστευω οτι οι πατηθρες πρεπει να ειναι ξυλινες ή υφασματινες αλλα το πιο σημαντικο ειναι να εχουμε τουλαχιστον 2 διαστασεις για να γυμναζουν τα ποδια τους.το ιδανικο ειναι 3 μεγεθη παντως.

----------


## Oneiropagida

Skrekas αν τελικά αποφασίσεις να χρησιμοποιήσεις φυσικό κλαδί για πατήθρα και δεν θέλεις να διαθέσεις αρκετά χρήματα ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ 

*Ποια φυσικά κλαδιά είναι ασφαλή?
Κατασκευή πατήθρων απο ξύλο*

----------


## mitsman

Ξυλινες πλαστικες ή σχονι????? το ιδιο για εμενα!!!
Αρκει να εχουμε διαφορετικους διαμέτρους να γυμναζουν τα ποδια τους.... ακομη καλυτερα αν εχουμε διαφορετικα υλικα, δηλαδη και ξυλο και υφασμα και πλαστικο...



Σε εκπομπη στο σκαι γιατρος εχει πει οχι τις πλαστικες πατηθρες που μοιαζουν με κλαδακι γιατι δυσκολευουν τα πουλια... και ειχε πει χαρακτηριστικα οτι φανταστειτε ενα ακροβατη να προσπαθει να κρατηθει απο ενα "ανωμαλο ξυλο"!

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> Σε εκπομπη στο σκαι γιατρος εχει πει οχι τις πλαστικες πατηθρες που μοιαζουν με κλαδακι γιατι δυσκολευουν τα πουλια... και ειχε πει χαρακτηριστικα οτι φανταστειτε ενα ακροβατη να προσπαθει να κρατηθει απο ενα "ανωμαλο ξυλο"!



Δημήτρη καλημέρα,
πρέπει να συμφωνήσουμε και με αυτή την άποψη επειδή το είπε γιατρός!!
η στραβός είναι ο γιαλός η στραβά αρμενίζουμε,

για φανταστείτε όλα τα κλαδιά στα δένδρα του πλανήτη να έχουν διάμετρο  Φ12 !!!

Εντάξει στην προσπάθεια μας για ( προσομοίωση της φύσης μέσα στο κλουβί ) να μη βάλουμε πλαστικά κλαδάκια ,ας βάλουμε ξύλινα αλλά όχι ισόπαχα.

Χαριτολογώντας θα σου θυμίσω τι παθαίνουμε όταν στην αρχή του καλοκαιριού προσπαθούμε να περπατήσουμε ξυπόλητοι στα βότσαλα της παραλίας.

----------


## jk21

απο προσωπικη μου επαφη με πτηνιατρο τον οποιο σεβομαι για την σοβαροτητα του : πατηθρες ειτε απο σχοινι (πρωτη επιλογη ) ειτε απο ξυλο και σε 2-3 μεγεθη για την εκγυμναση του πελματος .πλαστικες σε καμμια περιπτωση .σε περιπτωση ποδοδερματιτιδας 1000% σχοινι !

----------


## panos70

Και οταν κουτσουλανε επανω στο σχοινι και εμποτιζετε τοτε τι κανουμε; γιατι στο ξυλο και στο πλαστικο εχουμε τι δυνατοτητα να  το πλυνουμε

----------


## jk21

οπως το ειπες .εμποτιζετε και δεν ειναι τοσο εντονη η κουτσουλια επιφανειακα και κυριως στεγνωνει νωριτερα .οταν κατι στεγνωνει αυτοματα περιοριζεται κατα πολυ η αναπτυξη βακτηριων .απο κει και περα τις βγαζουμε και τις πλενουμε με απορρυπαντικο για ρουχα .απλουστατο

----------


## vicky_ath

> Και οταν κουτσουλανε επανω στο σχοινι και εμποτιζετε τοτε τι κανουμε; γιατι στο ξυλο και στο πλαστικο εχουμε τι δυνατοτητα να  το πλυνουμε


Εγώ τις σχοινένιες τις βάζω στο πιο ψηλό σημείο έτσι ώστε να μην κουτσουληθούν, αλλά και αν γίνει κάτι τέτοιο με κάποιον τρόπο τις πλένω!  :winky:

----------


## vag21

οι πατηθρες εκτος απο το να καθονται τα πουλια πανω εχουν και αλλες ιδιοτητες,ακονισμα νυχιων και ραμφους,με τις σχοινενιες πως θα γινει αυτο?μην μου πειτε σαπιοκοκαλο,δεν πανε ολα τα πουλια.

----------


## Athina

*Δεν είπαμε μόνο υφασμάτινες...σίγουρα πρέπει να υπάρχουν και ξύλινες*  :winky:

----------


## vag21

> *Δεν είπαμε μόνο υφασμάτινες...σίγουρα πρέπει να υπάρχουν και ξύλινες*


ο.κ , το καλυτερο ειναι αυτο.

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

Δια τους παπαγάλους που κάνουν οδοντογλυφίδα τις πατήθρες, υπάρχουν στην αγορά στρογγυλές βέργες αλουμινίου κενές από μέσα σε διάφορες διαμέτρους. Μπορείτε να χρησιμοποιήσετε τέτοιες.. Στις άλλε περιπτώσεις των πουλιών υπάρχουν ξύλινες οι οποίες είναι το ποιο ιδανικό υλικό δια πουλιά και μπορούμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε ποικιλία, από 8,10,12mm διάμετρο στο ίδιο πουλί η κλουβί.. Να καθαρίζονται μια φορά την εβδομάδα με ξύδι+νερό, και είναι εντάξη ..

----------


## blackmailer

για γκούλντιαν τι διάμετρο καμβίλιας να αγοράσω για να τους κάνω πατήθρες? 10mm είναι καλά ή 12mm? επίσης για monk quaker έχει κανείς άποψη?

----------


## CreCkotiels

πολλές οι απόψεις και πολλά τα ερωτήματα , οπότε και εγώ με τη σειρά μου θα σας πώ την άποψη μου !!
Συμφωνώ *απόλυτα*  σε όλη την έκταση της απάντησης της Βίκυς στο πόστ #11

ΣΤα δικά μου κλουβιά των πουλιών (zebra finch & cockatiel ) χρησιμοποιώ κλαδιά από ελιά που κόβω και τα υποβάλλω στην εξής επεξεργασία :
1. ξεφλούδισμα (μιας και δεν ξέρω αν μύκητες του φλοιού της ελιάς κάνει να έρθουν σε επαφή τα πουλιά)
2.ξύσιμο με γυαλόχαρτο 
3.  βράσιμο σε νερό-ξίδι και τέλος καλό στέγνωμα
και πατήθρες από σχοινί είτε της εικόνας 1 είτε της εικόνας 2
εικόνα 1 :
 
εικόνα 2 :

Τις επιλογές σε αυτά τα υλικά τις έκανα με το σκεπτικό ότι τα πουλιά περνάνε όλη την ώρα του πάνω σε αυτά , οπότε καλό είναι όσο το δυνατό να νιώθουν πιο άνετα και να μην ζορίζουν τα πόδια τους!
Καλό θα ήταν να υπάρχουν σε ένα κλουβί κλαδιά διαφόρων μεγεθών ώστε να μπορεί να ανοίγει και να κλείνει το πόδι του , αλλά και να μπορεί να λιμάρεται  το νύχι του ... χωρίς να είμαστε αναγκασμένοι να τα κόβουμε κάθε λίγο και λιγάκι !
Ακόμα , τα πουλιά εκτός από το να πατάνε πάνω στα κλαδιά και να λιμάρουν τα νύχια τους , τα χρησιμοποιούν και για το ράμφος τους !!
Οι πατήθρες από ξύλο και σχοινί δίνουν τη δυνατότητα το πτηνο να αφαιρεί κάθε τί υπάρχει στο ράμφος του και το ενοχλεί , κάτι που με την πλαστική-λεία πατήθρα δεν είναι τόσο εύκολο να κάνει !
Το σχοινί βοηθάει στην χαλάρωση των μυών των ποδιών και φυσικά σε περίπτωση που το πτηνό μας έχει ακαθαρσίες στα πόδια του (πχ. σκάλιζε στον πάτο του κλουβιού) τότε βοηθάει στο να σκουπίζονται και να καθαρίζονται τα πόδια τους πιο αποτελεσματικά!!
Οπότε και οι ξύλινες πατήθρες αλλά και οι πάνινες χρειάζονται καλό καθάρισμα μία φορά την εβδομάδα τουλάχιστον!!!

Κλείνοντας , θέλω να αναφέρω πως οι πατήθρες που φαίνονται παρακάτω είτε δεν είναι μασίφ ξύλο αλλά συμπιεσμένο ροκανίδι είτε είναι  ένα μαλακό ξύλο (πχ. ευκαλύπτου) , κάτι που είναι πολύ εύκολο για ένα παπαγάλο να κάνει οδοντογλυφίδα !
Το κλαδί ελιάς αφού στεγνώσει καλά ... μπορώ να πώ με βεβαιότητα πως είναι τόσο σκληρό που με το σάρακα κάποιος ζορίζετε να κόψει !!!!

----------


## panos70

Απο ολες τις πατηθρες που εχω δοκιμασει ,εχω διαπιστωσει οτι αυτες με  το σχοινι ειναι η καλυτερες και μετα φυσικα αυτες με το ξυλο,  δεν  νομιζω πως θελουν και τοσο συχνο καθαρισμα,δλδ καθε εβδομαδα, και μην  ξεχναμε πως στη φυση τα πουλια πατανε σε ζωντανα δεντρα ,αρα σε μαλακα  κλαδακια και οχι σε τελειως ξερα και σκληρα  σαν μεταλλο  οπως ειναι τα  ξερα του εμποριου , πηγα να παρω ξυλινα και ειδα οτι εχουν τοση  σκληροτητα οπως τα πλαστικα τα στρογγυλα και τελικα δεν πηρα γιαυτο το  λογο

----------


## Μανώλης 2

Στην τελευταία πρόταση του Μάριου ,να πω πως οι πατήθρες που σχολιάζει σε καμία περίπτωση δεν είναι από συμπιεσμένο πριονίδι η μαλακό ξύλο, κάθε άλλο το ξύλο στο 98% των περιπτώσεων είναι πολύ σκληρό και είναι Οξιά. Μάριε σε χαιρετώ.

----------


## CreCkotiels

> Στην τελευταία πρόταση του Μάριου ,να πω πως οι πατήθρες που σχολιάζει σε καμία περίπτωση δεν είναι από συμπιεσμένο πριονίδι η μαλακό ξύλο, κάθε άλλο το ξύλο στο 98% των περιπτώσεων είναι πολύ σκληρό και είναι Οξιά. Μάριε σε χαιρετώ.


Μαλακό σε σχέση με τις δυνατότητες ενός παπαγάλου να ροκανίσει !
Για την οξιά ναί όντως το διάβασα και εγώ σε κάτι παρόμοιο που κοιτούσα ... αλλά έχει τύχει να κόψω τέτοιες πατήθρες για να κάνω παιχνίδια του παπαγάλου και επιτόπου καταστρέφεται ...
Μάλλον παραγνώρισα την πατήθρα του πόστ μου ...
Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ ! ::

----------

